# Constant licking



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

Has anyone had an issue with excessive licking? My baby licks blankets, sheets, pillows, me (basically anything) at night and sometimes during any time of day will just have his tongue going without actually licking anything. Any ideas?


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

I am not really sure but my mothers little one did this and it was classified as behavioral. Have you tried to distract your little one by giving him something else instead of using her tongue. 

I am sure that one of our members will have some kind of experienced answer.

And, I wanted to welcome you to the SM site. Glad you found us.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> Has anyone had an issue with excessive licking? My baby licks blankets, sheets, pillows, me (basically anything) at night and sometimes during any time of day will just have his tongue going without actually licking anything. Any ideas?[/B]


My Skeeter does this also and sometimes it is minor seizures when his body is stiff and he is going on and on and on and it is so scary. Other times it is like a compulsive behavior issue that he gets so upset if I try to stop him and his tongue will continue to move if I shut his mouth. I wish I could stop him from doing this so I can cuddle with again at night but I can't sleep with him in my bed when his tongue is rapidly licking the air since I am such a light sleeper, I can even hear that.

Susan


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie does this too. As a matter of fact I have written in about it. It drives hubby nutty. most times i can block it out. I noticed if she is excited or nervious she does it more often. I too would love to curb this behavior. She is one yr old now and still at it. let us know if you learn any more about this. Good luck.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> I am not really sure but my mothers little one did this and it was classified as behavioral. Have you tried to distract your little one by giving him something else instead of using her tongue.
> 
> I am sure that one of our members will have some kind of experienced answer.
> 
> And, I wanted to welcome you to the SM site. Glad you found us.[/B]


 T
Thank you for the welcome! I'm really glad I found the site. I've only had my two rescue 6 yr old maltese for 5 months so I'm just getting to know them - It was love at first sight though!!!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=189508
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh yes, we are familiar here with love at first site...we are all a bit over the top with our little fluffbutts. There are others here who do rescue so I am sure you will have a bunch to talk about with them. Rescues seem to be so loved and so loving....Although my maltese is not rescue my daughters chow mix is...and she lives with us...such a precious bond they have.


----------



## a2z (Aug 23, 2004)

I hold Zoey's water bowl under her nose when she licks. She drinks a little and that satisfies. But sometimes she is just bored and needs a toy to play with.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I have found since I got Wilson a hanging water bottle he has stopped licking! 

I have always had issue with getting him to drink water, so I bought a couple of those bottles- and now when he starts licking weird objects- I take him over to his bottle and he drinks! It's also been wonderful b/c he no longer has a constant dirty face, and he is drinking a ton more water than he ever did before.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh yes, the licking the air thing!! Frosty has always done it when he is nervous or bored?? not sure what.......it seems compulsive. His tongue flicks like a snake, not normal licking. It makes a smacking noise that is very irritating! When he sets on DH's lap he does it, but not with me. In the car is another time.

I'm amazed others are doing it. I just thought it was one of Frosty's idiosyncrasies!


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> Oh yes, the licking the air thing!! Frosty has always done it when he is nervous or bored?? not sure what.......it seems compulsive. His tongue flicks like a snake, not normal licking. It makes a smacking noise that is very irritating! When he sets on DH's lap he does it, but not with me. In the car is another time.
> 
> I'm amazed others are doing it. I just thought it was one of Frosty's idiosyncrasies!
> 
> ...


It really is compulsive - seems neurotic. I'm relieved to know that others are seeing this in their dogs too. I'm going to try the toy distraction and see if it works.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I tried distractions with his favorite treats, his favorite toys, etc. and nothing works when he is on one of these licking marathons.

Susan



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=190306
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

